# Router ...



## vinc5nt (26. November 2001)

Kann ich obwohl ich einen Router hab einen CS server erstellen ? 
Bisher hat das nie geklappt, ich konnte ihn zwar erstellen doch niemand konnte auf ihn zugreifen  und die ip stimmte nie .. ich konnte immer nur eine lan ip rauskriegen, da meine online ip ja nur einmalig vorhanden ist oder ? 
wie könnte ich das austricksen oder beheben ? 

ich hab einen Router von tonline dazu einen switcher/hub (5ports ein Uplink) und 2 PCs + 1 die am netz im Inet sind .

VIelen dank


----------



## Psyclic (27. November 2001)

kannste ( müsstest du eigentlich ) auf den router per telnet bzw http zugreifen ?
versuchs einfach mal
http://ip.des.rou.ters/
bzw
ausführen > telnet ip.des.rou.ters

dann müsstest eigentlich ins config menü kommen



und was haste denn jetzt ? nen switch oder nen hub *g* ? ( tut zwar nix zur sache aber egal  )


----------



## vinc5nt (27. November 2001)

Ich meine die von der Telekom sagten damals das sei ein switcher ... ist doch so was wie ein hub oder ? 

meinst du denn das so etwas funzt ... also mit einem PC nen server machen und dann im INet mit freunden darauf spielen .. oder kann ich dann nicht mehr mit den andern PCs aus dem LAN dann rauf ? 

tolle sätze  aber egal bin müde! 

Mfg vinc5nt


----------



## Psyclic (27. November 2001)

normal müsste es gehen...obs n switch oder hub is spielt dabei keiner rolle ... ich bin auch sau müde und deswegen ...N8 !


----------



## vinc5nt (2. Dezember 2001)

arg das hat nicht gefunzt ich konnte immer noch nicht auf den server zu greifen .. wobei das jetzt auch vorrerst egal ist, weil der monitor von meinem 2 PC kaputt gegangen ist.
Doch geht das überhaupt theoretisch einen server zu stellen der an sich ja eigentlich nur eine LAN IP hat und dann übre den Router seine INET IP kriegt.
Gibt es vielleicht für solche fälle spezielle Programme oder server tools ?

Dangge


----------

